# headphone cables



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

holy crap...so, my dog chewed up some headphone cables for my senns. I searched around, and cheapest I found was over $100+! 

People pay $300+ for a cardas cable upgrade????????!!?!?!?!? 

So, I checked the senn site, and even from them, it will be $30 shipped!

Anyone know any place cheaper? I have a headphone cable, but my skillz weren't good enough to fix the connector that was pulled out and chewed on.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Anyone know any place cheaper? I have a headphone cable, but my skillz weren't good enough to fix the connector that was pulled out and chewed on.


Chewed up the connector that plugs into the source or the one going into the headphone itself?

If it's the latter you may just want to pony up the 30 bucks, which, I think is reasonable.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

I usually use Switchcraft 1/4" jacks - Fender sells them for guitars. Just $5, and they'll last forever.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

chad said:


> Chewed up the connector that plugs into the source or the one going into the headphone itself?
> 
> If it's the latter you may just want to pony up the 30 bucks, which, I think is reasonable.


connector going into the headphone itself. 

$30 wasn't so bad, so I did end up ordering them. But it was the rediculous upgrades that companies offer. 

My other pair was chewed at the same time, but the pads were destroyed. Those cost me $50 for a pair on the hd650's. I didn't pay much more for the cans to begin with..:blush:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Spasticteapot said:


> I usually use Switchcraft 1/4" jacks - Fender sells them for guitars. Just $5, and they'll last forever.


I too love switchcraft products but it takes more prep to make sure they will last, Like heatshrink strain reliefs, etc, also ont he Swit 297, wher the ring tab bends in, cut that sucka off! so that it's just like the tip tab  that will solve TONS of problems down the road.

Another option is Neutrik, a bit more expensive but has a chuck style strain relief and cinch


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

chad said:


> I too love switchcraft products but it takes more prep to make sure they will last, Like heatshrink strain reliefs, etc, also ont he Swit 297, wher the ring tab bends in, cut that sucka off! so that it's just like the tip tab  that will solve TONS of problems down the road.
> 
> Another option is Neutrik, a bit more expensive but has a chuck style strain relief and cinch


I just placed another large neutrik order last week. Use their products in most everything. I love "forget about it" products.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I just placed another large neutrik order last week. Use their products in most everything. I love "forget about it" products.


A sea of switchcraft....  (on the back of the console and the back of the rack)


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Chad, is that you?!?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Finleyville said:


> Chad, is that you?!?


Yep :blush:


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

It is nice to place a fellow DIY'er with their name! Too bad the pic shows you working and not kicking back with a "tasty beverage" of your choice!


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

chad said:


> Yep :blush:


Bill Goldberg lookin..........


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Finleyville said:


> It is nice to place a fellow DIY'er with their name! Too bad the pic shows you working and not kicking back with a "tasty beverage" of your choice!


There's a beer in that pic 

They have me in a corner in that place, and it was unfortunately a farewell show, if I were back I'd have delayed monitors at FOH, and unfortunately, again, I have the **** here to do it 

I imagine I'll see myself behind a live console soon enough, but I did vow to take the summer off for the family. Studio time at work has been keeping me occupied and insane 

There's a "face behind the screen name thread" around here somewhere I keep updating and trying to get people into


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Pic of Chad


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Pic of Chad


What a rough weekend! I had a damaged cornea, lense, and iris in that pic and literally SICK from Hydrocodone. The day beore emergency eye surgery  But we brought the rock


----------



## lenon (Jul 9, 2008)

Spammer


----------

